# Laela's pregnancy and foaling **** Update Filly born 5-11-2016 *****



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

The best place for a foal's birth is a lush grassy area that has been rained on regularly. The reason is that it is the cleanest environment for a newborn foal to come into contact with. The reason for the stall births is to make a convenient location for frequent checks, weather conditions (snow/cold for births early in the year) while maintaining as clean of bedding as possible. 

Who is to say that the other mare coming in isn't just as messy or maybe even more so in a stall? Pregnant mares in the last few weeks of pregnancy tend to be highly restless, just watch the mares on marestare cameras 

You can actually hold off on using straw bedding in the stall until she is showing imminent labor signs (when you are sleep deprived watching every tail lift and groan) which reduces how much stall cleaning you need to do as the soiled straw bedding needs to be replaced all the time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

12 X 24 is plenty big enough to foal her out in. I have 2 foaling stalls that are only a little bigger than that sq. ft. wise, and nobody has ever had a problem in them. I wouldn't try to do it in a 12 X 12, my Boo is too big for that size stall even when she's not foaling. I always feel guilty when I put her in one of the 12 X 12's during bad weather because she couldn't lay down if she wanted too, even when the stall is clean. If she poos, she couldn't lay down without laying in it. Probably wouldn't bother her, but it bothers ME. And I would worry about the mare getting cast in such a small stall, especially with a new born in there with her. Outside in clean grass would be MUCH better than in a too small stall. 

As for the other gal's horse, I'd pull rank if necessary. Sounds like you were there first and should have first dibs. 

I hate straw bedding. It gets dirty so fast, is so heavy when wet and basically is a PIA. But it's the best for babies, the shavings and pelleted bedding is worrisome to get in their lungs.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

SunnyDraco said:


> Who is to say that the other mare coming in isn't just as messy or maybe even more so in a stall? Pregnant mares in the last few weeks of pregnancy tend to be highly restless, just watch the mares on marestare cameras


Her making a mess is not a concern. My concern is her getting up against a wall while foaling. What I meant when I said she is is a mess is that she is extremely restless in a stall, she doesn't like it very much. The other concern is that there is only one stall big enough and what if they decide to foal at the same time? I highly doubt that would happen but I hate making plans with last minute what if's in it. There's enough what ifs in foaling to begin with. 
I like the idea of her foaling outside with more space but the only problem is that it is sand not grass. I could put lots of straw in the shelter area but she may or may not use it. Would foaling on sand/dirt be a big problem? I'm thinking that it might be but not absolutely sure. I could just leave her in the side pasture where there is grass but it would be harder for me to camp out to keep an eye on her although not totally impossible. Plus the only shelter over there is some trees so then my mind is saying what if it rains. 
My other option is just to put my foot down and say that I claimed the big stall first but really don't want to make a fight where one isn't needed


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> 12 X 24 is plenty big enough to foal her out in. I have 2 foaling stalls that are only a little bigger than that sq. ft. wise, and nobody has ever had a problem in them. I wouldn't try to do it in a 12 X 12, my Boo is too big for that size stall even when she's not foaling. I always feel guilty when I put her in one of the 12 X 12's during bad weather because she couldn't lay down if she wanted too, even when the stall is clean. If she poos, she couldn't lay down without laying in it. Probably wouldn't bother her, but it bothers ME. And I would worry about the mare getting cast in such a small stall, especially with a new born in there with her. Outside in clean grass would be MUCH better than in a too small stall.
> 
> As for the other gal's horse, I'd pull rank if necessary. Sounds like you were there first and should have first dibs.
> 
> I hate straw bedding. It gets dirty so fast, is so heavy when wet and basically is a PIA. But it's the best for babies, the shavings and pelleted bedding is worrisome to get in their lungs.


Yes, I do have first dibs. I've been there for going on three years and B/O has been very supportive of this breeding. The other girl is a friend of B/O as well so don't know how that will go. She showed up six months ago needing a favor.
I'm not even considering the 12x12 stall as an option. It's either the 12x24 or outside.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

LoriF said:


> I like the idea of her foaling outside with more space but the only problem is that it is sand not grass. I could put lots of straw in the shelter area but she may or may not use it. Would foaling on sand/dirt be a big problem? I'm thinking that it might be but not absolutely sure. I could just leave her in the side pasture where there is grass but it would be harder for me to camp out to keep an eye on her although not totally impossible. Plus the only shelter over there is some trees so then my mind is saying what if it rains.
> My other option is just to put my foot down and say that I claimed the big stall first but really don't want to make a fight where one isn't needed


A mare who had a dirt paddock (locked out of pasture for the last trimester to prevent her from eating mustard plants that grew all over to no end thanks to a neighbor who did nothing to clear them from their field and eating mustard can lead to serious problems for a foal in the last trimester), she also had a 3 sided shelter with thick straw bedding... And she chose the dirtiest part of the paddock (the bathroom spot) when she went into labor/delivery right after being served breakfast. 




Baby got a face full of dry manure including in the mouth so she made some awful faces as the first thing she got to taste outside the womb. This wasn't a maiden mare either, she had a previous colt a few years before as well as a premature (by 3 months) filly the year before (whose body she stood by and over for until it was removed). With the same foaling setup, the next two foals she had were late evening and in the straw bedded shelter.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Awe, poor baby with a mouthful of poo. Well, where ever it ends up being for Laela, it will be on grass or plenty of straw.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

How big is the shelter? Could you possibly block it off with a gate to make a temporary stall?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've figured out the foaling arrangements, She is going to be in the paddock with the shelter. I am going to block it off a little more so I can put down straw everywhere she will be and not have to clean so much of an area.

I had a scare last night. The barn owner called me to tell me that Laela was having a bout of colic. She saw her from her window laying down and getting up repeatedly and also she kept poking at her side with her nose. She ran out there and got her immediately. She said that she had no interest in her hay as it was still there and she was acting lethargic, head hanging and eyes half closed. No sweating though. 
I was two hours away and by the time I got there she was acting pretty normally. She had been being walked, the vet was called but then canceled after she started acting better. They threatened her with a trailer ride to try to make her poop and it worked. After that she started acting like her usual ravenous self. Vet said it would be ok to give her a light feeding so I gave her a small amount of heavily soak alfalfa cubes which is part of her normal meal. 
I put her up in the round pen which has grass in there and the B/O checked her in the middle of the night and said she looked fine. I will be there when the sun cracks to check on her again. Hopefully I find a happy horse. 
She's had a bout of colic once before that pretty much resolved as soon as she received banamine. That was several years ago. I'm pretty sure it was gas or maybe baby pressing on her organs.
Laela is the kind of horse that will get ****y if there is so much as a wrinkle in the saddle blanket. Smooth the wrinkle out and she's back to her old sweet self.
The B/O and I were just talking the other day. She said that I might not even know when Laela is going into labor as mares like to hide it. I said "oh, I'll know. She's a drama queen". I'm not complaining though, it's a lot harder when animals hide their pain.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think she should be fine in the paddock. I've ridden at a few different stables and they've had their mares foal in the arena and/or round pen, both with sand or dirt and the foals fared just fine. My mare had a nice large stall in a heated barn to foal in and she chose to foal in the middle of the day, out in the dirt anyway without any complications. 

And hopefully, your mare's bout of colic was just baby maybe putting pressure on her insides and then when baby shifted, she started to feel better. When my mare was in her last few weeks, there was one evening where she was almost frantic, she was so restless. The next day, she was back to her normal self, so we assumed that the foal had just been in a weird position and shifted overnight.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I think foaling out on the pasture is best! 

Maybe we should plan a beach ride again after she foals so we can all come visit the baby!

All the mares at the university of Florida foal outside and their paddocks aren't even that clean... so she should be fine outside. I'm always scared of the baby being stepped on. One of the maiden mares got very agitated because she couldn't figure out where the baby was when he laid down. I had to go show her where her baby was... She was freaking out because she couldn't find him. Try to be there when she foals!

Definitely test the mares milk so you know when she is due.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I definitely plan on testing her milk if I can get a couple of drops and being there with her. 
I've had to be away for the last couple of days, one of my best friends passed away last week and had to be down in the Tampa area. I kept in contact with the B/O and she's been fine. She told me that they came up with a better idea for Laela's foaling. Ha ha, I'll hear what it is tomorrow. I got home too late to stop by there tonight.
4horses, We should definitely plan another beach ride.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Today when I was hanging out with Laela and rubbing her belly (which she loves right now) I noticed that the area in front of her teats is a little fuller and one of her teats feels slightly larger. They don't look much different but feels a little thicker than normal. She is at day 269 into her pregnancy. Is this normal or should I be looking into it further and getting an ultrasound done?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Unless one or both of her teats becomes really enlarged or warm/hot to the touch and she's sore or dripping milk, I wouldn't get too concerned about it. A lot of mares teats go up and down over the course of the pregnancy but are just normal changes. I'd keep them clean and get her used to you rubbing and feeling them, so you can notice any changes, but I wouldn't be real concerned at this point.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

ok I'll just keep an eye on her. She's used to me touching her there as I've always picked the crud off of her teats or washed them when she gets a bath. I'm really, really looking forward to this baby and I am getting nervous. When you read everything on the internet and see everything that can go wrong you start to get paranoid, ha, ha. I just don't want to be too nonchalant and make a mistake of dropping the ball. 
Everything else seems to be progressing normally. She's getting a big belly but not too big and I can feel baby moving around in there. I'm seeing small subtle changes in her physically. She did have a bout of colic that resolved without to much interference about 3 weeks ago. We have about 8 weeks to go to get to the short end of a normal gestation period. I'm keeping my fingers crossed and keeping a close eye on her.
I did get the foaling stall problem resolved and it's perfect. Laela is in her own pasture now which has access to a smaller pen and a larger stall for her to come in and out as she pleases. When it gets closer to the time I can close the gate and keep her in the stall and outside pen to keep a closer eye on her. It's also well lit so I won't have a problem seeing what's going on.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I keep Blessed Are The Broodmares and Blessed Are The Foals, by Dr. M Phyllis Lose, on hand for ready reference. Treasure trove of info but OMG the things that can go wrong! Every time I read one of those books I start thinking of not breeding again.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I pretty much had the idea that I would breed Laela one time only because I'm not breeding to sell horses. This baby is for me and at my age I don't think I would take on any more babies. Now I pretty much know I won't do it again. The experience is pretty cool but it's a lot of worry. If mom and baby stay healthy and injury free I will be a happy camper and count my blessings. 
Anyway, at this point, there have been no major complications and I'm looking forward to raising this baby and being able to ride my mare again.
Dreamcatcher, Your mares are due about a month before mine. How are they doing?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

They're doing well, Lori. Both are starting to be obviously "late pregnant" which is always the best part for me. They're both really big bodied so even though I can tell they're prego, someone just looking might miss it until they hit this stage. Patti's at day 300 and Boo is day 280, so she's got a bit longer. I'll be giving their yearly shots in a couple of weeks.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I know what you mean. I'm really enjoying watching Laela get bigger and feeling baby squirming around in there. 
I think that I would prefer a filly but my gut is telling me that it's going to be a colt. Either way, I'll be happy but we'll see in due time.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I know what you mean. I'm really enjoying watching Laela get bigger and feeling baby squirming around in there.
> I think that I would prefer a filly but my gut is telling me that it's going to be a colt. Either way, I'll be happy but we'll see in due time.


Every year I make a mental "Wish List" for what I'd like in each foal. 

So, for Boo's foal this year, 

Sweet Temper that all of her foals have had
Filly
Strawberry Roan like Gunner
Bald face like Gunner
High Whites like Boo
2 Blue eyes like Boo & Gunner
Belly Spots like Boo
Athletic 

US says we have a filly, we know it's going to be red for sure, the whites are up for grabs but since they both carry Splash, could be wild, could be barely there. If dad throws his Roan gene we'll get that, if not, well, it's still gonna be red. Athletic ought to be a given, as should temper. Both are sweet animals, and Boo is an awesome mom. 

Patti's foal: 

Sweet Temper
Colt
Buckskin Tobi - LOUD
Blue eyes
Athletic
Big

The Givens for Patti's foal are: 

It's a filly by US
BIG, both parents are and her last foal was bigger than she was by the time he was a long yearling.
Sweet temper - Skippy and Mom are both just awesome. 

It ought to be very athletic. The Blue eyse is a BIG stretch and probably won't happen, but hey, if you could just fill out an order form, this wouldn't be nearly as exciting, right? 

BTW, Boo's foal will not be for sale if she manages to fulfill my whole wish list. Patti's probably will be unless the filly is even sweeter and smarter than her mom.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

With Laela I don't have too many choices for the wishlist on color. Either buckskin (my gut feeling again) or palomino but don't really know for sure if that is even possible. Laela's momma is bay and I don't know her parentage for color. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a great temperament and smart as both parents are great in that aspect. Both parents are pretty darn decent for conformation in my opinion too. 
I know that you are really hoping for that roaning on Boo's baby, I hope you get it. Will you know right away for the roan color?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've only had one other roan baby born here, and it's been long enough ago that I don't remember if it showed right away or if it took a little while to come out. I want to say she showed right away, but I'm not sure that's right.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> With Laela I don't have too many choices for the wishlist on color. Either buckskin (my gut feeling again) or palomino but don't really know for sure if that is even possible. Laela's momma is bay and I don't know her parentage for color. I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a great temperament and smart as both parents are great in that aspect. Both parents are pretty darn decent for conformation in my opinion too.
> I know that you are really hoping for that roaning on Boo's baby, I hope you get it. Will you know right away for the roan color?


Do you know what color Laela's dad was? From looking at her pics, she looks black. If she's homozygous for black she can't throw red to make palomino. As a black (if the color in the pics is true) she can't throw agouti because she doesn't have it, so no buckskin unless the stallion has agouti that just isn't expressed. If there's no agouti between the 2 of them, you'll get a smoky black foal.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Her father is a Friesian and is homozygous black. Her mother is bay so black based but can still carry red. She is also agouti obviously. Laela has no choice but to express black base because of her father being homozygous but her mother, if carrying red could have given that to her instead of black and its hidden. That is if her mother carries red at all which I don't know. Her mother threw the agouti allele to Laela's two full sisters but Laela didn't get it, she is black. 
The sire of this foal is eeAACrCr He is cremelo, double agouti. So yeah, he'll throw an agouti gene.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Her father is a Friesian and is homozygous black. Her mother is bay so black based but can still carry red. She is also agouti obviously. Laela has no choice but to express black base because of her father being homozygous but her mother, if carrying red could have given that to her instead of black and its hidden. That is if her mother carries red at all which I don't know. Her mother threw the agouti allele to Laela's two full sisters but Laela didn't get it, she is black.
> The sire of this foal is eeAACrCr He is cremelo, double agouti. So yeah, he'll throw an agouti gene.


Ok, then you DO have a few possibilities there! Sounds like it is gonna be Christmas when she foals because you won't know what you're getting until you get it. Unless you cheat like I do and have her tested, LOL!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I've only had one other roan baby born here, and it's been long enough ago that I don't remember if it showed right away or if it took a little while to come out. I want to say she showed right away, but I'm not sure that's right.


One of my friends had a roan baby. From a distance, he just looked bay, but when you came up close, he had an obvious scattering of white hairs throughout his body, especially around his flank and hip areas. Once he went through his first foal shed, there was no doubt the roan was there. I think it varies, but you can usually tell right at birth, even if it isn't super obvious at first.

This was him at a few days old, and then going into his first foal shed. You could kind of see hints of it around his flank area that told you he would be roan, but at a first glance, it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, that's kind of what I thought with Rosie, it seems like I wasn't sure at first but then found some white sort of through out, and then after that first shed, she was a ROANY PONY.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Ok, then you DO have a few possibilities there! Sounds like it is gonna be Christmas when she foals because you won't know what you're getting until you get it. Unless you cheat like I do and have her tested, LOL!


I keep thinking I'm going to have her tested for red but when I'm out there spending time with my girls, for some reason plucking hairs never ends up at the top of the priority list


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I can see why! 

I have gotten to where I pull hair when a new horse arrives, whether born here or off the trailer, before I get too "busy" enjoying them. I put it in a Ziploc sandwich baggie and attach it to a blank test form. I may not get around to sending the whole thing in for a while but at least it eventually gets done. I know how easily distracted I am!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

A couple more photos of my fat momma. Laela at 9 months. I was a little worried about her udder changing but I looked some more and it appears to be a little edema, not really filling out.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Can we get some pics of Daddy to be? Momma is just gorgeous.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, here is daddy to be


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

:loveshower:

He is gorgeous!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks Glynnis, I'm so excited for this baby.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, I'm starting to gather up what I need for a foaling kit.
What are the must haves and the it would be nice to haves for a foaling kit?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Foaling Record
Print the above forms out and put them, a clipboard & pen or pencil in the bucket or box you store your foaling items in. 

I keep a 5 gal bucket with lid handy for the placenta. Until delivery time, I store a shot glass, iodine and towels in it. If you don't have a baby blanket, you can toss a sweatshirt and a roll of duct tape in there too, it works. What else? Oh, a baby bottle so you can milk some colostrum off the mare and feed it to the foal if it's a little slow to stand a nurse, is handy. 

See if you can get an IgG test from your vet, so you can test the foal's blood 12-18 hrs after its born. Depending on what day and time the foal is born this could save you an after hours call by the vet. 

And if you have one, your cell phone and a list of emergency numbers, vet, friends and neighbors close enough to help, barn owner, trainer, whoever you might want to call in case of a problem. 

Once she has delivered the foal, I give the mare 10 cc of Banamine IV and about 3 cc of Ace IV. It helps with discomfort and it helps maidens not fret too much. That's an old trick my vet taught me when I had a maiden who was just toooooo silly for words. He said I could skip the Ace if it was a BTDT brodie, she wouldn't need it, but the Banamine helps regardless. Ask your vet if you're the least bit hesitant about this part. 

Here's a good list for the Foaling Kit: 

Terry cloth towels—bath towel or half-size bath towels
Stainless steel bucket (I use the 5 gal bucket)
Baling twine or strong string
Scissors
Enemas (any enema safe for children is fine; a phosphate enema is best) I use 1/2 of a bottle of Fleet's enema (warmed at least to body temp, put it inside your jacket next to your skin)
Tincture of iodine* for dipping navels
Small containers or 60 cc plastic syringe cases (for dipping foal’s navel) - I use the shot glass for this, perfect size 
Disposable tail wrap or gauze bandage for wrapping tail - Vet Wrap over a tube sock works great and isn't too tight. Just don't leave it on too long. 
Small blanket or old down vest (should you have to keep the foal warm on a cold night) - Old Sweatshirt and Duck tape to make it small enough so the foal doesn't trip on it or take it off, cheaper if you don't have a foal blanket. 
Flashlights & batteries (in case of power failure)
Cell phone or cordless phone 
Phone numbers of vets, experienced foaling person (post near phone!)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Foal Care - Healthcare Chart

Fill in the mare's name and date she was last bred and this will give you a Mare Care, Foaling and Foal Care list and dates to do certain things. 

Foal Care - Tools

This page has all kinds of different record keeping tools.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks for the list and the charts. I have about half of the stuff already, so that's good. I've been hemming and hawing about spending money on a blanket because it's pretty warm here in Northern FL by the time baby is due and it will be the only one I will ever need. Maybe I will go with a sweatshirt if needed, I can be as stylish as I want lol. 
I don't have a problem with giving banamine or ace if needed. Does it have to be IV? I've never given an injection IV so I'll have to talk to the vet about that. I'm sure Laela would appreciate the banamine. She freaks out at the slightest hint of pain.
I've been reading online about the whole argument between using iodine and nolvasan. They say that iodine is too drying and cracks the skin and others say that Nolvasan is too time consuming. You've never had problems with iodine?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Thanks for the list and the charts. I have about half of the stuff already, so that's good. I've been hemming and hawing about spending money on a blanket because it's pretty warm here in Northern FL by the time baby is due and it will be the only one I will ever need. Maybe I will go with a sweatshirt if needed, I can be as stylish as I want lol.
> I don't have a problem with giving banamine or ace if needed. Does it have to be IV? I've never given an injection IV so I'll have to talk to the vet about that. I'm sure Laela would appreciate the banamine. She freaks out at the slightest hint of pain.
> I've been reading online about the whole argument between using iodine and nolvasan. They say that iodine is too drying and cracks the skin and others say that Nolvasan is too time consuming. You've never had problems with iodine?


I use the Ultraflex Foal Savers from Schneiders, UltraFlex® Foal Saver® in Foal Blankets at Schneider Saddlery, they're around $40 and you can always sell it when you're done with it. They wash like a dream and last a LONG time. Or you can do the Sweat shirt, but it's more of a pain to put on and off on a wriggly foal. 

Banamine has to be injected IV, otherwise you run the risk of a Clostridial abcess and that's nasty stuff. If you're not confident giving meds IV then I'd probably just skip it unless she's obviously uncomfortable after she passes the placenta. Definitely talk to your vet about it. You can give it orally, but it takes longer to work and since a lot of mares go off their feed for a little while before and after foaling, she might not get it when she needs it if you put it over her feed. 

I take my horses to the breeding ranch at OK State University Vet School. They've gone from Iodine to Nolvasan to Iodine again. The argument was that Iodine 7% was too strong and it burned the tissue (I was always taught that you wanted the cauterization of the skin) trapping germs inside the navel stump. Nolvasan has to be diluted to 1/2% solution applied several times/day for several days and does not allow for drying of the navel stump skin. As an aside, I always used 7% Iodine and never had a problem. 

Now, because of all the use in Meth labs, you can't buy Iodine 7% over the counter in most states IF the pharmacy even carries it. The vet could write you an RX and they could order it, if you give them the RX in enough time. I now use Equate Povidone Iodine 10% (about $6.50/8 oz at Walmart) and I dip a couple of times. Again, never had a problem with Navel Ill doing it this way, and it's what the vets recommend to me. Talk to your vet and see how he feels.

***I should probably mention that your vet can give you Banamine paste to give her orally if you don't want to give it IV. I always forget that.***


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I gave my mare a banamine paste that I got from the vet(orally) after she foaled and that seemed to do the trick. It only took about 20 min to start working. She was a little swollen in her nether regions and that helped bring it down and she was definitely a lot more comfortable after it kicked in. 

I used a betadine solution (not soap) for the naval dip. It's a little less harsh than just straight iodine and doesn't require any preparation. It's what my vet recommended for me.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I've seen the Ultraflex foal saver blankets. They are cute, look so comfy and I like that they stretch, you sold me on it. Now the question is.....Blue or Pink? My gut says blue.
The banamine paste sounds like the way to go for me. I think I'll hit my vet up next week for some of that and an IgG test. Do you give the banamine sometime between the birth of the foal and placenta passing or after the placenta has passed? I'll talk to my vet about it but curious what you do.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Give her banamine after she delivers the placenta. Studies have shown that if you give it before rhe placenta is delivered the uterine contractions are decreased and you get an increased chance of a retained placenta.

For the blankets I say blue!! I bought pink and at first thought my filly was a colt and felt really guilty putting "him" in pink. Feels better to me to have a filly in blue instead of a colt in pink for some reason


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Triple E said:


> Give her banamine after she delivers the placenta. Studies have shown that if you give it before rhe placenta is delivered the uterine contractions are decreased and you get an increased chance of a retained placenta.
> 
> For the blankets I say blue!! I bought pink and at first thought my filly was a colt and felt really guilty putting "him" in pink. Feels better to me to have a filly in blue instead of a colt in pink for some reason


I was thinking that the babamine might affect that but wasn't sure.

On the color of blanket, the same reason it's cool for girls to wear blue jeans but most guys aren't comfortable in a dress let alone a pink one. LOL


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! I buy 1 of each color every year and as they get grungy I die them darker. 










I give the Banamine after the placenta is passed. I feel like the cramping helps it to be expelled, and cleaning up a retention is icky. But once they've done that, they've pretty well clamped down on any little bleeders, so I give them the Banamine so they aren't as likely to reject the little one as it goes for the milk bar. I also try to milk off about 8 oz of milk when the mare first stands up, to take some of the pressure off and be sure she's secreting enough oxytocin to make sure she "lets down" her milk. I save the ACE for real nervous Nelly maiden mares, the ones who've BTDT don't need it and you want to avoid anesthetizing the foal if you can.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> LOL! I buy 1 of each color every year and as they get grungy I die them darker.


That is awesome! How do you dye them?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I put hot water in the washing machine and a packet of whatever color I decide to use and just run them through a hot water wash cycle.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Laela is at day 287 and has been having changes in her udder over the last two or three weeks. Not really bagging up but changes. I have talked to a couple of people here at home and they say it looks normal but I still worry that it's too soon. What do you guys think?

Apparently the files were too large, I'll have to change them and try again.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

We'll see if this works


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh no, she's fine!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

When she starts looking like this from behind. 










And like this from underneath, then she'll be close.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

A couple more for fun


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's looking great!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> When she starts looking like this from behind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geeze, that looks like it hurts. You know how it is. You read on the internet and the symptoms can be anything from your fine to your dying in the next hour. lol I just worry, I don't want the baby to come too soon.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's looking great!


Thank you, I think she is glowing.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

the baby hasn't dropped into position yet, and her udder isn't really swollen at all. Her hind end doesn't look all softened up either and she's still carrying from side to side. When that baby drops down, you'll know it. She's a big bodied mare like my Boo, and Boo doesn't look real imminent for days and days, she just all of a sudden has that V'd out shape and her tail head gets lax and then she waxes. Her udders make me feel guilty every time she gets ready to foal. I can't imagine having those things all blowed up between her back legs is any fun at all!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not feeling like it's imminent, I was worrying that her udder was changing too soon and that the foal will come early. I've been reading about placentitis and mares starting to bag up too soon. I started to see changes in her udder at about 270 days but small changes, I watch her like a hawk. It's hard to know what normal is if you haven't experienced it yet. She's been acting pretty needy lately too.
Worry, Worry, Worry.


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

She is absolutely gorgeous! Here in the midwest all the horses are still shaggy and shedding! I could look at her shininess all day!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> She's been acting pretty needy lately too.
> Worry, Worry, Worry.


My oh so independent and opinionated Patti mare gets alllllll snuggly almost as soon as she's pregnant. Normally, I'm her human and everyone else can just go jump, but as soon as she's preggo she starts walking up to any ole body and asking for snuggles. I can tell quicker that way that she caught than waiting for the 17 day check, LOL! and right before she delivers, she will stick herself to me and you can't pry her off. Until THE night.....then she goes all secretive. It's hilarious.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So now she has one little tiny drop of hard, sticky, amber looking stuff stuck on the tip of one of her teats. One drop that has been there since last night and still there today.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Just leave it alone. You don't want to dislodge it, sometimes that will start them leaking. As long as she's not streaming or you have any other reason to think there's a problem, just let her "do her thing".


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I left it alone. Normally I'm a calm, cool and collected person but I'm stressing out over this mare. Vet was out to give shots and he said don't worry about it but he is one of those laid back type guys and i wanted to make sure. Everything else about her is normal.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I wouldn't be losing any sleep.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

wbwks said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous! Here in the midwest all the horses are still shaggy and shedding! I could look at her shininess all day!


Thanks for the compliment. I didn't even so much as brush her before this photo. All three of my horses coats looked not so great last summer. I simplified their diets and added needed minerals and vitamins and this is the outcome. I'm pretty happy to see them looking so much better.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Kim told me about this thread so now I am on board and going to check every day. I am so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Hi Knightrider, not much going on right now. I panicked a little when I saw her udder changing and I thought it was a bit early. After having the vet see her and talking to several experience breeders, everyone is telling me that she is fine. So, now I will just chill and wait. I will be giving updates though.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Day 292


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

How does the mama seem now?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

As of yesterday she seems fine. Her udder has stayed the same or even gone down a little. She's pretty ravenous with her food banging on the stall door if she doesn't get hers first even though she has access to pasture and all the grass hay she can eat. She gets soaked alfalfa cubes with her vitamin/mineral supplement and really looks forward to it.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi LoriF,
I have noticed with my mare, Jazz, that in the morning, especially after being inside, her udders are filled up and at night, after moving around outside, her udders are not as swollen. Makes a lot of sense to me. Circulation does wonders. I have noticed she is tender to touch in the am. too. 

have you checked out Foaling. I can't remember who gave it to me without checking back. I am sure one of the experienced breeding experts on HF. Very fun to compare. But when it comes down to it...what I am learning...there are no rules for maiden mares. Ha ha. I sound like an expert.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think these mares like to make us worry and drive us to borderline insanity. I remember when my mare (also a maiden at the time) was into late pregnancy, I was having the opposite worry as you. She had an enormous belly but she really didn't have much of an udder at all. Even though the person we bought the hay from assured us there was no fescue, I started madly tearing through the hay one day, looking for any signs of fescue, thinking that maybe that's why she wasn't developing an udder. Of course, I didn't find any... My mare didn't really develop much of an udder until the day she foaled and had absolutely zero complications or issues. Even though she never had much, I did start to notice changes around the same time frame that your mare is at and they were larger in the morning after spending the night indoors and then would shrink throughout the day as she moved around more. I've mentioned this in other threads, but my friend's maiden mare a few years ago started waxing around day 345, then stopped, and carried to 370 days. Every mare is different, and from what I've seen on here, maidens are even more of a dice roll - they don't like to follow the "rules" the first time around and then some seasoned broodmares still do their own thing. It sounds and looks like your mare is under excellent care, so the only thing you can do is watch and wait. I'm so looking forward to seeing what you get. This should be a beautiful foal.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm trying not to be too paranoid, I just don't want to miss something that brings a bad outcome when I could have headed it off at the pass. I honestly think she is going to foal out a little early. Day 323 pops into my head, that makes it April 27. lol lets see if that comes to be. Just because I said it, she'll make me wait forever. She ovulated on June 9th 2015


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, I don't know if you saw my foaling thread for my mare, but her belly dropped a good 10 days before she foaled... I thought she would be early or right around 340 days. It's just her personality to enjoy seeing me losing my grip on reality as I frantically rummaged through her hay and checked her multiple times a day. I know she didn't consciously control when she foaled, but I don't think she minded seeing my hair going greyer by the day!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

If I went by what other people do, she should foal anywhere from April 29 to May 19. I travel every weekend for my job and don't want to start vacation only for her to hold out on me until it's time to go back to work. If it was a perfect world, she would give me some good signs a couple of days in advanced so I can be there. LOL. Just don't want to be away for the big event.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hahaha, I made that mistake. I started 2 weeks of holidays from work when my mare was on day 342, thinking that would be more than enough time to be there for the foal, but she had other ideas. For your sake, I hope she goes on time and gives you very obvious and advanced warning.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Glynnis, I just read that whole thread. I can't believe she made you wait 360 days. Wow! Worth the wait though.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Glynnis said:


> Lol, I don't know if you saw my foaling thread for my mare, but her belly dropped a good 10 days before she foaled... I thought she would be early or right around 340 days. It's just her personality to enjoy seeing me losing my grip on reality as I frantically rummaged through her hay and checked her multiple times a day. I know she didn't consciously control when she foaled, but I don't think she minded seeing my hair going greyer by the day!


You are scaring me. Mine is 340 today and no signs really except a little swollen udders and some softening. I missed a vacation to be on foal watch. Ugh. Good luck everyone.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

LoriF said:


> Glynnis, I just read that whole thread. I can't believe she made you wait 360 days. Wow! Worth the wait though.


Yeah, there were 3 or 4 foaling threads happening at that time and we all thought she was going to be among the first because she had such a huge belly. But nope, she held on. She was only covered twice and I had her ultra sounded very early to check for twins - the vet was 99% sure she caught on the first cover, based on the size of the fetus, so I had a very precise date to go on. It's not like she was left with the stallion for a month or two and she could have been bred any time. 



davidsonknollfarm said:


> You are scaring me. Mine is 340 today and no signs really except a little swollen udders and some softening. I missed a vacation to be on foal watch. Ugh. Good luck everyone.


Just remember, the range of "normal" is between 320 and 370 days... your mare could safely go another month. That's pretty much the only thing that kept me sane. I kept repeating to myself, "this is still normal, lots of mares carry for a year or more, she's fine..." If she's a maiden, she might not bag up like a seasoned broodmare would, so you probably have nothing to worry about. There were some mares on here that looked like Holstein cows and then I had my little A-cup horse lol. She bagged up right at the end and had no shortage of milk. My friend's maiden mare went to 370 days with no problems - she was starting to pull her hair out though, being the first foal and all. Her mare is in foal again this year, "due" in April, so we're very curious to see if 370 is normal for her and she'll have a May baby, or if the first time was an anomaly.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, Laela has been showing udder development since about day 268 to 270. Not much at first, just some edema in front of her udder. She is developing some now and she will be at day 300 in about five days. I was a little worried about it happening to soon but feel a little more relaxed now.

I'm hoping that she won't take me by surprise or on the other end of the scale by waiting forever. I'm throwing it out to the Universe that everything will fall right in place and that I will take vacation at the perfect time. I can wait till the last minute to schedule it (48 hours advanced notice) so I'm hoping that she doesn't try to fool me and I take it right on time.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Go Laela go!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

day 301


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*gosh I feel for you*



LoriF said:


> day 301


I really hope, for your sake, that Lala goes faster then Jazzy. So frustrating at times.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Sooner would be better because I'm practically holding my breath. But in the end, it is what it is, a good size healthy foal is what we all really want. I just so badly want to be there for it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Leala is progressing nicely as the days fly by. I'll try to post some new photos this evening.
I'm really happy because the other pregnant mare on the property (her name is Hottie) is due in the same time frame as Laela. We're going to put the girls together as long as they get along so the babies have each other to play with. 

Also, I'm contemplating on using this product: Foal Kit (1 Kick Start & 6 Foal Probiotic)

Any opinions on giving foals probiotics to help them out or do you think it's a waste of time. I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

*What day?*



LoriF said:


> Leala is progressing nicely as the days fly by. I'll try to post some new photos this evening.
> I'm really happy because the other pregnant mare on the property (her name is Hottie) is due in the same time frame as Laela. We're going to put the girls together as long as they get along so the babies have each other to play with.
> 
> Also, I'm contemplating on using this product: Foal Kit (1 Kick Start & 6 Foal Probiotic)
> ...


I never heard of this foal kit. I am a big believer in probiotics in all animals, but I don't know if they need it yet. Truly don't know. I would talk with your vet and see what they say. 

I eat a lot of probiotics and it's important if you want them to get the right food or supplement. They say yogurt has it but not enough. Kiefer has it and some good organic yogurts do. It needs to have 1 billion probiotics per serving. I am guessing horses are the same. 

BTW -- if your mare goes before mine, I am going to be sooooooo bummed.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> I never heard of this foal kit. I am a big believer in probiotics in all animals, but I don't know if they need it yet. Truly don't know. I would talk with your vet and see what they say.
> 
> I eat a lot of probiotics and it's important if you want them to get the right food or supplement. They say yogurt has it but not enough. Kiefer has it and some good organic yogurts do. It needs to have 1 billion probiotics per serving. I am guessing horses are the same.
> 
> BTW -- if your mare goes before mine, I am going to be sooooooo bummed.


Knowing my vet, he'll either poo poo the idea or just shrug and say "If that's what you want to do" in the thinking that it won't hurt.

I hope my mare doesn't go before yours too. I highly doubt that will happen.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Leala is progressing nicely as the days fly by. I'll try to post some new photos this evening.
> I'm really happy because the other pregnant mare on the property (her name is Hottie) is due in the same time frame as Laela. We're going to put the girls together as long as they get along so the babies have each other to play with.
> 
> Also, I'm contemplating on using this product: Foal Kit (1 Kick Start & 6 Foal Probiotic)
> ...


I'm not familiar with their products, so can't comment except on price. I buy Probios probiotics and give 3 doses out of each syringe, $27 for 3 syringes. So the Full Bucket product seems very expensive by comparison.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm not familiar with their products, so can't comment except on price. I buy Probios probiotics and give 3 doses out of each syringe, $27 for 3 syringes. So the Full Bucket product seems very expensive by comparison.


probios is on sale here if you need any right now

Probios Probiotic Gel - Horse.com

I think the full bucket stuff is really expensive too


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I've ordered from Horse.com a couple of times and it took FOREVER to get my stuff. I don't use them anymore. I ordered from Amazon Prime and had it in 2 days, no shipping.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

*Day 313*

New mama pics. sorry I went kind of crazy with them. notice the little gash on the side of her belly, she doesn't realize how wide she's getting


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

She is looking really GOOD! So pretty!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> She is looking really GOOD! So pretty!


Thanks Greentree, I do my best to take care of them properly


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

She is beautiful and looks like she is moving right a long. So jealous of the lovely coat. Her color is stunning.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

*.*



davidsonknollfarm said:


> She is beautiful and looks like she is moving right a long. So jealous of the lovely coat. Her color is stunning.


Laela never really did develop a thick winter coat this year. My other two were shaggier.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I just woke up from a dream that Laela gave birth to three black bunnies and one brown one and she stomped them. In my dream, I was thinking that she must have not liked her babies, like a horse having bunnies was normal. And they came out of her side where she got a little cut.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OH BOY! She's really getting to you!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> OH BOY! She's really getting to you!


I'm kind of used to having wild and vivid dreams, I think I inherited that from my mother. I never have nightmares, just wild, crazy dreams that don't make any sense like Alice in Wonderland type stuff. 
I'll have to say, I did wake up mad at her for killing her babies


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The cut where the bunnies came out, lol


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

I have had crazy dreams too. One of them was another horse I used to own was having the baby. Have the video stream next to my bed makes me crazy. I never had one with bunnies, at least I don't remember having one with bunnies.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I have had a name for this baby ever since before it was conceived. I then proceeded to drive everyone that I know crazy to help me think of different names but still keep going back to the original one so that's what it is going to be. I don't want to reveal it until it's official on paper but I'm pretty confident that I'll be able to use it. I do have a name that I will call it.
If it's a filly her name will be Novia and if it's a colt he will be called Novio


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Haha, I also had crazy dreams when my mare was in foal. No bunnies, though.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

:thumbsup: Day 320


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Wooo Hoooo!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

gosh....I hope she goes soon. It's horrible to wait.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, Laela has wax starting to build. I just noticed it today. I'm not really seeing anymore signs than that except she's being a bit needy and doesn't want any horses near her.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

My guess is going to be Wednesday but will start staying at the farm anyway just to be sure


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

so excited!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

We have severe weather coming in on Tuesday. So, if Boo decides to go early, I suspect it will be during the weather, if the lights go out and for sure if we have to go down in the storm cellar.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> We have severe weather coming in on Tuesday. So, if Boo decides to go early, I suspect it will be during the weather, if the lights go out and for sure if we have to go down in the storm cellar.


Ah geeze, like just your mare having a foal isn't enough to worry about. I can't take tornados, they just show up out of nowhere :hide: 
At least with hurricanes, you can see them coming from miles away. 
I don't know who told these mares that a bright sunny day was a bad idea.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> Ah geeze, like just your mare having a foal isn't enough to worry about. I can't take tornados, they just show up out of nowhere :hide:
> At least with hurricanes, you can see them coming from miles away.
> I don't know who told these mares that a bright sunny day was a bad idea.


Oh no, now a days we get LOTS of warning before tornadoes hit. The radar and storm chasers are amazing now. But yes...bright sunny days and delivery....nope. Have no idea where they got that notion.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I wouldn't be surprised if Laela foals in the next day or two. She's waxing, her butt is getting loser, her vulva is starting to stretch, she keeps yawning and she has this restless bewildered look about her.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Did I really say that? Grammar police please forgive me. If my mother saw that she would choke me. I meant her butt is getting loose.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Well, she may very well do that, and then again she may hold out a while yet. Patti went out into the pasture just fine that morning and when I had a feeling I should go check on her, she was down in the pasture. I got Boo in and brought Patti in when she got up. She was soaking wet, she'd been sweating so hard. It wasn't 20 mins after she came in that she went down for the last time and had the foal.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Laela's body is going through a lot of changes and her belly is almost down to her knees. I've been spending the last couple of nights at the farm camping out in the horse trailer. Kind of nice that I can just wake up and look out of the window. I only had to get up once because I didn't see her and she was just laying down resting.

I have some running around to do but will stop by there midday to check on her and then go back this evening. I'm hoping she will let him/her go soon, like today


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Poor mama! Hope for her sake and yours she gives up soon.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Well, day 324 and nothing yet. how close do you think she is?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's getting close but nothing about her makes me go, "HMMMMM maybe tonight.". 

Here's Patti on 04/17/16, 4 nights before she delivered. 


















And here's Boo, same night. Patti delivered on 04/21/16, 346 days. Boo is on day 334 today.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Unfortunately I think she is gunna hold onto it for quite a while yet... None of those pictures screams "the foaling floodgates have opened!". To me she looks like a very comfortable (or as close as you can get to full term pregnancy comfort). My guess is she waits another 2 weeks :/


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

What does her udder look like?


----------



## DEBBIE STR (Apr 28, 2016)

I just had a foal last
week scared the cra out of me she had her filly at 306 days yes it is documented .debbie


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She probably will make me wait. Her udder has looked the same for about the last month and a half, nothing significant but it's there with clear beads on the tips of her nipples. It will swell and go back down a bit.

I've been camping out here at the farm every night and checking on her every couple of hours. Last night she seemed pretty restless, pushing her butt up against the wall and streching her lip up with yawns. Tonight she's being a bit of a grouch but she aate her dinner and is happily munching on hay. It's prety nice, the alarm goes off and I can just open my eyes to see her without having to get up. The next best thing to the camera.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

DEBBIE STR said:


> I just had a foal last
> week scared the cra out of me she had her filly at 306 days yes it is documented .debbie


Congratulations!! How is the foal doing?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Wait....did I miss something? Last I knew you were camping out at the farm. Did she deliver? Give it up. I want pics.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF;8968857 Last night she seemed pretty restless said:


> Patti did this for about 5 nights before she foaled


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> Wait....did I miss something? Last I knew you were camping out at the farm. Did she deliver? Give it up. I want pics.


I wish. No, not yet, I'm still camping. Pics will be here as soon as baby gets here.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Patti did this for about 5 nights before she foaled


She's been doing this for a couple of nights now so maybe soon.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, she's getting "looser" looking, so I don't think she's going to hold out for a long time, but ......... and she IS maiden. LOL!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

:starbucks: That is all for now because they don't have sleepy smiley's


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh dear. let it happen already! I know the frustration!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, well, well?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Nothing yet, but it is only day 329. It really looked to me like her body was going through some changes but I guess not enough to foal yet. 

Every night is the same. The alarm goes off, I open my eyes to look at her, and she's just doing her thing. Sleeping, eating, drinking, and pushing her butt against the wall.

I've gotten to know the nightlife at the farm quite well. The feral farm cats come out to start their hunt, and there is a couple of owls that like to sit up in the big oak trees. The owls will sit in different trees and talk to each other for a while. What a racket they make but when they take off to fly, not a sound. And then there is the little tree frog that likes to sit on the same post near Laela's paddock every night to catch bugs near the light. He was joined by a smaller little frog a couple of nights ago. I've decided to name them Sticky and Hidey.
And then there's little Olaf who is a pigmy nigerian goat. He has taken to sleeping on the steps of the trailer and he keeps my company when I'm just sitting out there drinking a cup of coffee.

For the most part, I haven't been missing too much sleep, so I'll just keep at it. I know that as soon as I miss a beat or decide to stay home, she'll have that baby behind my back.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> I know that as soon as I miss a beat or decide to stay home, she'll have that baby behind my back.


You are SO right about that!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Love your story.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha! Correct!

Alaska was expecting her 4th foal in 6 years....the weather had turned horrible, ice and snow(quite unusual for SE Texas...) and the pipes were shredded in the barn. I had gone up to check on her, gotten water out of the well, cleaned the stall, and the mare was not acting even remotely strange. DH's little step brother was being dropped off at the house, so I went down to make breakfast. He went straight to the barn, thinking we would be there, came to the house, and said, "You didn't TELL me you had a BABY!!". I had not EVEN started breakfast!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Thunder, lightning and pouring down rain. Her bag is filling up more and she has white wax on her teats. Maybe tonight?


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Sounds like a perfect night to go. Is she inside?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I kept her in today. She has access to her stall and paddock. I didn't want her to decide to foal out in the pasture when I'm not there and it makes it easier for the B/O's husband to check on her. 
Getting ready to head out for another night in the trailer.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That wax should turn into yellow leakage before she gives it up....


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Sounds like tonight is a good night to spend in the trailer.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> That wax should turn into yellow leakage before she gives it up....


I reached up under there to feel her teats and yellowish fluid got on my hand. Hmm, I thought they let down opaque white before they foaled. Her mild veins are pretty large, her udder is not huge but hard.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

" The
secretion by the mammary gland changes
from a clear straw-colored fluid to a more
turbid milk-like substance as the due date
draws near. The mammary secretion
becomes thick and honey-like as colostrum
develops within the last day or two prior to
foaling. A thick, waxy exudate is often
observed to accumlulate at the ends of the
teats 24 to 48 hours prior to foaling.
‘Waxing’ of the teat ends is a classic sign that
foaling is imminent. The extent of waxing
can range from tiny droplets to elongated
candlewax-like formations that project an
inch or more from the teat ends. However,
not all mares will wax up and the duration
from onset of waxing to foaling can be quite
variable. In addition, some mares will
transiently develop wax at the teat ends 1 to 2
weeks prior to foaling"

http://csu-cvmbs.colostate.edu/Documents/Learnmares32-pregfoal-prediction-apr09.pdf Link to the whole article.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's been waxing for quite a while now. It was yellowish amber and then it was white last night. Tonight it is back to yellowish and she is acting pretty normally. It's not dripping or anything, just hardening on the ends of her teats. When I touched her fluid came out that was still clear yellow and sticky.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, but that can change in a couple of hours. I wouldn't leave now.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol, I've stuck it out this long, might as well go to the end


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

hoping...


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

*Day 331*

Day 331 and still cooking.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

bubble bubble


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> bubble bubble


LOL It is like watching paint dry


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't you need to work out of town???


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Not since I got the tip of my finger torn off. I had the reconstructive surgery and now physical therapy because my fingers won't work after being wrapped in a fist for two weeks. The tendons and ligaments became very contracted in my hand and wrist. I can't go back to work until my hand works properly.
Sigh, I always get what I ask for, I just forget to be mindful of how I ask.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, "Be careful what you wish for, you just might get it.". I try not to forget that!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

how did you hurt your finger?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> how did you hurt your finger?


The short story is I got it caught between a horse hoof and the concrete.
Here is the long story: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/i-really-did-time-693081/


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I could have sworn that Laela was going to give it up last night. She's getting huge, her vulva is lengthening more and turning red inside. Her udder is getting bigger than ever and she's starting to leak a little colostrum (evidence on the insides of her legs). She's getting a little more hollow in the hind end but not like jello. Pacing back and forth, laying down and getting up and then, nothing, she went to sleep. I think baby is getting into position and I feel a hard lump in her flank that wasn't there before. Every once in a while I will feel or see a tiny bit of movement in there but not a lot. I think the foaly is running out of room.

Well, I'm back home to take a shower and do a couple of things here and then back to the farm. I'm feeling that she is needing to be watched 24/7 at this point. I might take a quick run up the road to the equestrian center to watch some events to break up the waiting.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Well its been a whole day and no updates?! Also i wanna see more pics of your purdy girl!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Day 334 and Nothing yet!!!! When I get tired of waiting I have to remind myself that her true 11 month mark is not for another day or two and she could go well beyond that. She just kept seeming like baby was ready to come out. I suppose when I actually do see it, I'll be thinking "oh, that's what it looks like!" She is getting quite a bag (I've seen bigger but she's a maiden) and keeping droplets of what I'm assuming colostrum on her teats. Last night she was acting perfectly normal, the night before she was very subdued.

She is getting really uncomfortable and will shift her weight from one hind to the other about every minute. I bet she'll be glad when that extra weight is taken off of her.

I have been getting lazy about pics, I'll take some this evening when I go back out there.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you braided and bagged her tail? That ought to be good for 3 or 4 more days.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

lol I've left it all natural so she doesn't suspect I'm watching.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

getting there.. doesn't quite look like the baby is going to fall out of the bottom of her belly yet.. tho i think she is a maiden? so she may not look that way even as she foals.

ugh, waiting!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks like she could be getting close. What do you all think?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

phantomhorse13 said:


> getting there.. doesn't quite look like the baby is going to fall out of the bottom of her belly yet.. tho i think she is a maiden? so she may not look that way even as she foals.
> 
> ugh, waiting!!


Yes, she's a maiden


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's definitely getting there, more slab sided, belly dropping. If she wasn't maiden, I'd say not so much. Since she's maiden.......LOL! Who knows?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah, it's hard to tell. Her udder doesn't look like much but she's leaking down her leg. Her belly is definitely dropping compared to even a couple of days ago. I'll just keep on watching. 

I'm kind of glad she's waiting a bit. As long as I keep taking NSAID's to keep the inflammation down in my hand, I can somewhat use it now. I'm sure it will come in handy for this event. (My hand that is)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> but she's leaking down her leg.


THIS^^^ concerns me. Make sure you pull an IgG between 12-18 hours after foaling to make sure the foal gets plenty of colostrum and a good transfer of immunity.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> THIS^^^ concerns me. Make sure you pull an IgG between 12-18 hours after foaling to make sure the foal gets plenty of colostrum and a good transfer of immunity.


Yes, that definitely will be done.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Because of DH's work schedule I had the vet come out and do ours, those little foals are so wriggly and their veins are soooo rubbery, I wouldn't even try to do it without any help. It's amazing how strong those little beasties are even that close to birth.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I will be calling the vet out. There is no way I could do it myself. I'm not experienced with messing with veins and the bum hand to boot.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah, I figured you'd have the vet out. Especially with your injuries and PT for that hand, I wouldn't even consider trying to do it, even with help. The vet's probably done a bazillion of 'em, and he'll do it no sweat. I think it's harder too, when it's your little foal-dy! You feel like a wretch for sticking them.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

LOl Yeah, I'll let someone else be the bad guy. 

I used to raise abyssinian show cats and I've had to do plenty of medical stuff with them. I have the stomach for it but this time it's for someone else to do.


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

Is there a baby yet?!? I'm starting to get impatient to see a baby buckskin frolicking around!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

May 11th at three am Laela had a little buckskin daughter 
Meet Novia


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

Novia is so precious!


----------



## WendyJane (Jul 11, 2015)

Congratulations! She's a beauty.


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

Congrats! She's adorable!


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

Congratulations!!! What a beauty and look at those loooooong legs!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She's a pretty decent size. She's been drinking, pooping, and sleeping. Laela is being a good mama. Unfortunately, I missed the whole dang thing!!! I checked her at 2am, didn't wake up at the 3 am alarm, and woke at 4 to find baby already up. I had to hunt down the placenta and it was ground into the ground. It has a couple of holes in it but I don't know if it was partial retention or just torn from getting walked on. I'll talk with the vet about it when he gets here.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

If there is nothing hanging, it is all out. Congratulations! She is beautiful!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Finally!!

She is gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Congratulations! I'm so excited for you! Please post more pictures!

As for catching them in the act, you really have to check every fifteen minutes and have a crew of people to take shifts.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Congrats- so happy for you that the loooonng wait is over


----------



## Triple E (Jan 27, 2016)

She's incredible!!!! Fists time all year I got color and gender right!! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

greentree said:


> If there is nothing hanging, it is all out. Congratulations! She is beautiful!!!


There is nothing hanging out, just a tiny drip of bright red blood on mares vulva. 

It took mama a minute to figure out to stay still for baby to drink but she's finally got it. She is being such a good mom. I was a little worried about it because she can be a jerk sometimes. She just looks at me like she's saying "Look at what I have". I tell her how lucky she is that she has such a beautiful, healthy baby.


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

So happy for you, healthy momma, healthy baby.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY! Finally! And what an adorable foal! Congrats!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats! What a beauty. And yes, these mares are pretty sly. I'm always jealous of the people who manage to catch the foaling.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh my, So beautiful to see such a light colored baby with such a dark colored mare. I am going back in the thread. I can't remember who you bred her too. So jealous ...I love buckskins. Name yet? Congrats Congrats Congrats!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

She's so adorable!! Congrats! :loveshower:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Novia is the sweetest thing, she will let you do anything to her. LOL think I'll take advantage of it while it lasts. 
More cute photos


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LoriF said:


>


This needs to be entered in the Photo of the Month contest!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

OMG so cute!!!!!! Now you need to post daddy pics, mommy pics and foal pics XD!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's momma and daddy pics on the first page of this thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/breeding-my-mare-ai-year-565426/


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

The vet came out. Mama has a little bruising but she'll be fine, I gave her some banamine to help her out. Baby's IGg was above 800 woot! Placenta is healthy looking. I can't be happier.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

yes i know that Drafty lol. but like nice confo shows of all 3 in one place.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Baby!!
Many congratulations! She's an absolute doll!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL filly!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LoriF said:


> The vet came out. Mama has a little bruising but she'll be fine, I gave her some banamine to help her out. Baby's IGg was above 800 woot! Placenta is healthy looking. I can't be happier.



AWESOME news about the IgG! Poor momma, that's a lot of legs on that filly, not surprised she's a little the worse for wear.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> AWESOME news about the IgG! Poor momma, that's a lot of legs on that filly, not surprised she's a little the worse for wear.


I feel bad for her, she does look a little beat up back there.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

So I was out at the farm today hanging out with my girls. I turned Laela and Novia out in their side pasture today and baby had her poor mama running. Hopefully Laela settles down in the next week or two, she's pretty protective of her baby. She's just fine with the people that she knows but a little leary of strangers. All horses are off limits for visiting. 

I was giving Novia butt, neck, and chin scratches (her favorite so far) and realized that her coat is kind of oily. Novia has been laying in the dirt (why when she has grass to lay on  ). My fingers got a greasy dirty from her. Is this normal for a newborn. Is it some kind of weather protection?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

In my experience, that is normal. 

Never really thought about the why behind it, but your thought about the weather makes sense to me.

More pics are needed!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I think they are oily so they can repel wet better. I know my horses all leave my fingers BLACK when I do butt scritches, and the foals seem to be the worst. And my fingernails.....OY! My husband laughs and says I'm the only woman he knows that gets her nails done every 2 weeks just so she can be a good horsey butt scritcher!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

LoriF said:


> So I was out at the farm today hanging out with my girls. I turned Laela and Novia out in their side pasture today and baby had her poor mama running. Hopefully Laela settles down in the next week or two, she's pretty protective of her baby. She's just fine with the people that she knows but a little leary of strangers. All horses are off limits for visiting.
> 
> I was giving Novia butt, neck, and chin scratches (her favorite so far) and realized that her coat is kind of oily. Novia has been laying in the dirt (why when she has grass to lay on  ). My fingers got a greasy dirty from her. Is this normal for a newborn. Is it some kind of weather protection?


She'll settle down after a few weeks. I remember Lilly was really protective over Elsa for the first little bit - like if Elsa was more than 2 ft away (not an exaggeration), she was nickering and running after her and their one other 30 year old pasture mate was completely off limits and in a separate pen for the first month. After a few weeks, I think she was glad for the break to have Elsa away for a little while. As long as she was within sight, Lilly didn't care where Elsa was.

And yeah, the greasiness is also normal. Not sure why they're like that, but every foal I've ever been around seems to have that. Could be weather protection or maybe they have excessive skin oils from being immersed in amniotic fluid.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I forgot to mention this. At 4 am when all the horses in the other pasture realized there was a baby, they started running around and whinnying. It was mayhem and they were so excited. I thought that was really strange.

Anyway, more cute pics. She has momma's ears I think


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's really a darling little bebe! Forgot to mention about the over protectiveness. I call it "letting the new wear off". They seem to be really protective until 2 or 3 weeks or so, then they settle down a little and are more comfortable with the foal going off and exploring a little on their own. PIA until then!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, the sleeping baby pic was cute, but the momma and baby butt pic is absolutely adorable!!! I vote that one for pic of the month!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Okay, the sleeping baby pic was cute, but the momma and baby butt pic is absolutely adorable!!! I vote that one for pic of the month!


Yeah, I love that one too.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> She's really a darling little bebe! Forgot to mention about the over protectiveness. I call it "letting the new wear off". They seem to be really protective until 2 or 3 weeks or so, then they settle down a little and are more comfortable with the foal going off and exploring a little on their own. PIA until then!


I almost had heart failure when the vet was here checking them both out. Novia was laying down so the vet checked Laela out first. She started getting excited and nervous about people she doesn't know that well. She almost stepped down right on the babies cannon bone but drew her foot back up really quick and the baby jumped up. No harm done but, phew!!!!

He is the one who inseminated her. LOL maybe she remembered.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I think they are oily so they can repel wet better. I know my horses all leave my fingers BLACK when I do butt scritches, and the foals seem to be the worst. And my fingernails.....OY! My husband laughs and says I'm the only woman he knows that gets her nails done every 2 weeks just so she can be a good horsey butt scritcher!


I'm thinking that's why about the oily coat.

That is pretty funny. You're better than me, I don't even give my nails a thought. Except for the one on my middle finger which is starting to grow back:grin:


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

What would be considered normal discharge coming out of a mare after foaling. Laela has a somewhat thick bloody discharge. It's dark and appears to be old blood. It has no smell.

She is eating great and acting just fine. No temp.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

As long as it's not green or yellow and/or smelly I wouldn't worry about it. Especially since she got a little beat up during the delivery, and you gave Banamine which could thin the blood a little, then she may have discharge for a few days and probably through her foal heat, which should be getting pretty close.

I just looked back at when she was born, it's only 2 days. She'll probably cleanse for about a week.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

Novia is gorgeous and those photos are wonderful. I am so happy for you!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians thanks for the reply, I was thinking that it was probably normal but wasn't 100% sure. Keeping a close watch on her.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

The discharge is called lochia, and as long as it looks like old blood, does not smell and smart to improve in 5-7 day it is normal.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, I love this little thing. 

I just love when the pending approval happens


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Try it again


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

This is the little thing that I love


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Stinkin cute! About the only time a human head is nearly the same size as a horse head. When I draw portraits with human and horse heads next to each other, people always think I have made the horse head too large, but their heads, as adults, are MUCH larger than ours.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This image would make a very nice card:

http://www.horseforum.com/attachmen...ncy-foaling-****-update-filly-dsc_1440-1-.jpg

I'm loving your photography.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

tinyliny said:


> Stinkin cute! About the only time a human head is nearly the same size as a horse head. When I draw portraits with human and horse heads next to each other, people always think I have made the horse head too large, but their heads, as adults, are MUCH larger than ours.


Her mama's head is as big as my torso.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

knightrider said:


> Novia is gorgeous and those photos are wonderful. I am so happy for you!


Thanks Knightrider, I love her to pieces already.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

more photos!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful baby! Congrats!


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

Kinda got out of the loop with all the beautiful weather. Beautiful foal. Love the color! Glad all is well.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

What color is she? I am not sure I have seen anything like this before. Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

davidsonknollfarm said:


> What color is she? I am not sure I have seen anything like this before. Absolutely beautiful.


She is a buckskin. Her black points (legs, mane and tail) will darken over time as the coat color matures.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> She is a buckskin. Her black points (legs, mane and tail) will darken over time as the coat color matures.


A very light buckskin, right?


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

She will probably turn more golden as she matures. If I can find it, I will post a video of one of her half brothers who was born pretty much the same color as Novia.

Here it is. This horses dam was pure friesian and a lot more baroque looking than my mare, so he's a little thicker than Novia will be.


----------



## davidsonknollfarm (Sep 10, 2010)

LoriF said:


> She will probably turn more golden as she matures. If I can find it, I will post a video of one of her half brothers who was born pretty much the same color as Novia.
> 
> Here it is. This horses dam was pure friesian and a lot more baroque looking than my mare, so he's a little thicker than Novia will be.
> 
> Xanto's Outdoor Trot Work | May 2014 - YouTube


Gorgeous.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Stunning! Any updates?!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

EquineBovine said:


> Stunning! Any updates?!


Thank you,
Lots of updates, I don't need much encouragement. LOL 

I started a new thread called http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/raising-novia-thread-raising-foal-birth-705826/


----------

